# Millburn/Short Hills NJ Blizzard Videos 12/26/2010



## ken643

Here are some videos I took with new ATC9K portable cam. More to follow







































































Enjoy All


----------



## ken643




----------



## GMCHD plower

NICE!! For a smaller plow vehicle that Jeep definately holds it's own!


----------



## ken643

2004 Jeep Rubicon, I neved had to lock the axles, but I did for this storm and I went through everything. I was shocked myself.


----------



## ken643

*My Money Maker*

Love this Jeep it goes through anything and everything


----------



## Mems

Love it! I have the same rig except in Silver and with a Meyers. Can't stop it is an understatement. And +1 on the lockers. I was doing some of the plowing with just my rear locked up and no 4 wheel drive needed with this past storm.

Any chance that you've done the locker mod to it? http://stu-offroad.com/electrical/rubi1/rubi1-1.htm

Works awsome and has gotten me out of a ton of iffy spots.


----------



## ken643

Yes I did the mod that allows you to lock axles in High Range  works well as I found out, Also have Blizzack snows, they really are the best for snow and ice


----------



## mike6256

Wow very nice video's


----------



## ken643

Thanks Very much, I love the camera and it works well for this.


----------



## BMB Plowing

awesome videos!
I'm surprised you don't get in trouble for plowing across the roads and into other peoples properties or city streets. But that's a nice little plow rig you have there, what kind of camera do you have, and how is it mounted?


----------



## ken643

another video of Liberty Tavern, Union NJ

The camera is a Oregon Scientific ATC9K HD Helmet cam. Bought a Ram Suction cup mount and it goes right on windshield. WOrks great and water prrof to 65 feet Records in 1080P or less HD With an Optional GPS reciever in it, when you view videos thru their software it hooks with google earth and shows where your driving and speed and elevation etc... Very cool toy


----------



## ken643

Never had a problem plowing across streets, I try and tighty up the street when im done. I know there are ordinances against it, but for about 18 years no issues. fingers crossed


----------



## FordFisherman

"I hope they don't plan on looking out that window anytime soon" ha ha ha that was pretty funny. I have to be honest, I've contemplated getting a Jeep. Your videos have sold me on the idea. That thing kicks ass. You guys got about 30" there, no? Impressive performance. I assume thats a 4.0?


----------



## ken643

this video you can see plow is up and i a plowing the streets tryninh to get to my accounts on un plowed roads,was crazy but jeep made it


----------



## ford550

Very nice videos. A jeep is perfect for residentials IMO. I try doing it with F550 crew cabs and it is very difficult. I am still amazed at the amount of snow you guys got and your only 50 miles east of me .Plowing across the street is a big NO NO  around here, you nice ticket if your caught or a neighbor doesn't like you. Nice work.


----------



## Matt10486

impressive! nice work


----------



## samjr

*Your lights dont go Dim*



ken643;1173210 said:


> 2004 Jeep Rubicon, I neved had to lock the axles, but I did for this storm and I went through everything. I was shocked myself.


Did u get a bigger ALT because the lights don't look like they are going dim


----------



## J29

Nice Jeep. I always thought those would be the perfect driveway rigs. I'm jealous of all that snow you got, we certainly didn't get what they were calling for up my way. J.


----------



## FordFisherman

Yeah, North Jersey got hammered.


----------



## ken643

It is a Stock 2004 Jeep Rubicon =(Locking Axle Switch and 410 gears) Awesome feature I never used it until this storm. I went through everything. My volt meter drops down, but lights stay bright, I just installed Sylvania Silver star ultra headlights. Only mods I have done are the axle lock mod which aloows you to activate locking axles in high or low range (factory is low range only) I just ordered a dual battey kit from Quadrotec. Tamken makes it. I swear I dont see how it will fit, but it says its for my year and model. I also switch over to Blizzack snow tires in winter time. and have the 2 KC daylighters and a CB. Thats about it for now and of course the Fisher 6'9" minute mount plow. Oops I almost forgot behind the plow is a Warn Powerplant 9500 lb winch with air compressor. I have seen very high amp alternators on ebay. I may go for one. Lights stay bright buy volt guage does drop a lot.

I highly reccomend the Rubicon model for plowing!


----------



## FordFisherman

must be tough plowing in the "low rent" districtpayup


----------



## samjr

*Lol*



FordFisherman;1174499 said:


> must be tough plowing in the "low rent" districtpayup


Ya i see that too them houses are bigger then some apr around here ROFLMAO


----------



## ppandr

I had a guy eating breakfast at a local deli come out and tell my how amazed he was of how much snow my Jeep was pushing this last storm....and it was my 4cyl 5 sp no less.
I was always amazes me when the snow is so deep that it comes over the blade but they still keep pushing.

Great vids....


----------



## ken643

Yeah Where I do my Plowing is a very Weathy area (Short Hills) Major bucks and they pay well.


----------



## ken643

In the window you can see my ATC9K Camera (yellow/Black color)


----------



## ken643

BMB Plowing;1173935 said:


> awesome videos!
> I'm surprised you don't get in trouble for plowing across the roads and into other peoples properties or city streets. But that's a nice little plow rig you have there, what kind of camera do you have, and how is it mounted?


http://www2.oregonscientific.com/cat-Outdoor-sub-Action-Cams-prod-ATC9K-HD-All-Terrain-Video-Action-Camera.html

Above is camera link ussmileyflag


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice videos and Jeep Ken. I am right by you in Montville and can attest to the house size in Short Hills/Millburn area. Its intense!!


----------



## cameo89

Nice videos, that jeep sure push's the snow. But if it snows again where will you put the snow? It doest appear you pused the snow far enuff back for another storm. Cool rig you got there!


----------



## ken643

cameo89;1175948 said:


> Nice videos, that jeep sure push's the snow. But if it snows again where will you put the snow? It doest appear you pused the snow far enuff back for another storm. Cool rig you got there!


You make a good point, Couldnt really push it back much further, the answer is its going to be in the low to mid 40's here tomorrow and close to 50 on Saturday So hoping some will melt, LOL:laughing: If it doesnt then


----------



## sprayguy

*Nice work...on the videos and driveways*

I worked this storm 28 hrs and still enjoyed watching all your videos. I can nevere get enough. Funny, i never heard an "ouch" or a curb hit. Again, nice work.


----------



## cameo89

ken643;1176009 said:


> You make a good point, Couldnt really push it back much further, the answer is its going to be in the low to mid 40's here tomorrow and close to 50 on Saturday So hoping some will melt, LOL:laughing: If it doesnt then


I know there talking about 50's tomorrow and its 10 pm here and 44deg out side! I havent plowed any snow in over 2 weeks, I wish I would have gotten just a little of that snow! lol


----------



## ken643

I am sure (hoping) there will me lots more this season. January and February are always good months for snow


----------



## sweetk30

as for ebay alt. i got 1 from these guys few years ago. love it works great. http://shop.ebay.com/alterstart/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

stock 105 amp in my k30 chevy pickup wasnt cuttin it with old school streethawk light bar with all light option and all lights on. then defrost on high and wipers then truck its self / and plow lights. no plow pump tho as i run fisher live hydro old speedcaster.

lets just say the alt bolted in perfect. fit as listed. direct plug and play no belt change required. now with everything on at 700rpm in gear foot on brake the volt gauge dosnt drop at all.

i got the 200 amp unit . she puts out 125 amp at 900-1000 rpm and goes up to 210 full tilt. aspr the dyno sheet included. i have let the truck battery go dead few times in the DEAD cold and jumped it with jump box . she charges up just fine no problems.

if you dont see what you need just ask . thay have a lot in stock. good luck and nice rig. nothin better than factory dana 44 axles and 4.10 gears with factory lockers in BOTH axles. wesport


----------



## ken643

Thanks, I will check them out


----------



## Stik208

The yellow on yellow is killer.


----------



## Snowzilla

Enjoyed the videos. Sounds like a great radio station. The SUV in the last video seems helpless. Maybe it was the low profile tires or ice underneath. 

Looks like you had a ton of snow. Sometimes when I get heavy snows and make a ton of passes back n forth, I question myself if it would have been faster to use a snow blower.


----------



## ken643

Snowzilla;1178710 said:


> Enjoyed the videos. Sounds like a great radio station. The SUV in the last video seems helpless. Maybe it was the low profile tires or ice underneath.
> 
> Looks like you had a ton of snow. Sometimes when I get heavy snows and make a ton of passes back n forth, I question myself if it would have been faster to use a snow blower.


Yeah you know know, Snowblower comment is a good point, LOL I noticed for the first time the plow was riding up on my, and I had to go over some spots a few times to get it all. But still warmer inside with heat on then loading and unloading and using a blower, LOL toasty warm and comphy with tunes inside the truck.ussmileyflag


----------



## V_Scapes

I can back you up on the driving conditions. I had my 9' halfway down so i had headlights and the plow was hitting the snow and the snow was flying up and over the windsheild...couldnt see a damn thing nevermind keeping the windsheild de frosted. definatly some scary stuff.


----------



## ken643

Here are some more videos I for got











Working for a friend who has a contract with the township driving his Sterling dump truck relocationg the snow


----------



## ken643

*More Videos down below*



ken643;1173161 said:


> Here are some videos I took with new ATC9K portable cam. More to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy All


More videos added further down, Enjoy I think thats the last of them for this stormpayup


----------



## ken643

small parking lot


----------



## milkie62

I use to plow back in the late 80's with a CJ-7 Jeep with the 304 V8 ,auto and 7' Meyers plow.Was great on driveways and tight parking lot areas.Use to put 4 50lb bags of sand behind rear seat to give it a bit more wieght and traction.


----------



## Mems

If you ordered a new battery, I'd check the status of your amp gauge after installing that. Upgrading your alternator will work but you need to make sure your wiring to the rest of your vehicle can handle it. I've upgraded my battery and then did an upgrade of the 3 main wires just like had done in my old 02 3/4 chevy and it made all the difference in the world, i can only imagine it with two batteries. 

I'm talking about:
battery positive to alternator,
battery negative to chassis,
block to chassis
Upgrading these to at least 4 gauge, 2 or 0/1 gauge is even better would help out very very much and also be cheaper.


----------



## afekete

*06 LJ Plowing in NJ*

Hey Ken!

We were out an about Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wed in Short Hills/Springfield. We were measuring 28 inches+ at some driveways and forget the drifts! The drifts were over 5 ft in areas closest to the garage doors. I hate shoveling!!

I run a black 06 LJ with a SnowDogg MD68 attached. Only time I got stuck was back dragging a driveway in Sprignfield and the snow built up too heavy behind the blade otherwise we blasted through everything!

The LJ is completely stock and we have GSA tires mounted. I'm amazed at how much work this little jeep can do without a hiccup. We did crack the windshield  though. We got rid of an 08 F150 lariat for the Jeep and I must say it does a much better job.

Here's hoping for busy Thursday and Friday of this week!

see ya in the snow!
Andrew


----------



## Jt13speed

That Rubicon is awesome and it looks real mean with a fisher plow. I watched every video start to finish. Haha i liked the guy comin up to you plowing that little parking lot...so do you do sidewalks to? ha, um no


----------



## ken643

I used 24 inches for billing purposes. It was tough to measure with the drifts. I knew there was more, But I figured the 24 inches was ok. I bill by the total depth of the snow, not how many times I go out. I figure I did great at 24 inches, all though if you got 28 inches, dam that would have added another 3 grand easy to my total. Oh well Im happypayuppayup

I see maybe something coming for friday this week? we will see? LJ is the new models correct? I know mine is a TJ, thought next was an XJ? I love my jeep Just had new pioneer stereo and speakers installed with ipod jack, treated myself with snow moneyxysport



afekete;1180757 said:


> Hey Ken!
> 
> We were out an about Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wed in Short Hills/Springfield. We were measuring 28 inches+ at some driveways and forget the drifts! The drifts were over 5 ft in areas closest to the garage doors. I hate shoveling!!
> 
> I run a black 06 LJ with a SnowDogg MD68 attached. Only time I got stuck was back dragging a driveway in Sprignfield and the snow built up too heavy behind the blade otherwise we blasted through everything!
> 
> The LJ is completely stock and we have GSA tires mounted. I'm amazed at how much work this little jeep can do without a hiccup. We did crack the windshield  though. We got rid of an 08 F150 lariat for the Jeep and I must say it does a much better job.
> 
> Here's hoping for busy Thursday and Friday of this week!
> 
> see ya in the snow!


----------



## ken643

Fingers crossed, I think there is more coming Friday payupussmileyflagwesport


----------



## joey7599

my fingers are crossed two for mass


----------



## Luppy

Good job Ken. I subscribed to ya on youtube. 
I'll shoot up some vid next storm of my TJ and the Meyer.


----------



## ontario026

Ken, what series is your fisher plow? Homesteader?

Matthew


----------



## s. donato

great vids ken. watched them all. what a storm we had!!!

really makes me want a jeep now :salute:

just out a curiosity do you record for liability purposes or for the fun of it?


----------



## ken643

Luppy;1181738 said:


> Good job Ken. I subscribed to ya on youtube.
> I'll shoot up some vid next storm of my TJ and the Meyer.


Thanks Luppy I look forward to seeing anything you have!

Think snow payup


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1182235 said:


> great vids ken. watched them all. what a storm we had!!!
> 
> really makes me want a jeep now :salute:
> 
> just out a curiosity do you record for liability purposes or for the fun of it?


Hi, I just record the snow plwoing for this site, thats it. I actually bought the camera for motorcycle rides. Great storm, hoping for morepayup


----------



## ken643

ontario026;1181798 said:


> Ken, what series is your fisher plow? Homesteader?
> 
> Matthew


Hi, I dont think its a homesteader, I think the homesteader is a plastic plow. If you go to the online plow picker it wont pick my plow. The dealer knew exactly what I could use with the intallation of the timbren blocks. I know its a 6'-9" minute mount not sure about the rest.


----------



## ken643

More coming, I heard 3-6 Friday into Saturday $$$$$$


----------



## tiaquessa

ken643;1182349 said:


> Hi, I dont think its a homesteader, I think the homesteader is a plastic plow. If you go to the online plow picker it wont pick my plow. The dealer knew exactly what I could use with the intallation of the timbren blocks. I know its a 6'-9" minute mount not sure about the rest.


Ken, it looks like your plow is an "SD". BTW, did you put a steel cutting edge on it yet? Also, I love the videos. I think I've watched them about 10 times each. That video cam is really nice, so nice I took your advice and ordered one from Amazon.com. I'm hoping It'll be here by Sat. for the next storm.

I built a scale Fisher plow just like the one on your Jeep for my 1/10th scale crawler. If you get a chance, check it out on YouTube. Type in "Scale Fisher Snowplow 1"


----------



## afekete

*yee haa*



ken643;1183394 said:


> More coming, I heard 3-6 Friday into Saturday $$$$$$


let's hope the weather man/person is wrong again and we get another huge dump!!

See ya in the snow!

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## ken643

tiaquessa;1183490 said:


> Ken, it looks like your plow is an "SD". BTW, did you put a steel cutting edge on it yet? Also, I love the videos. I think I've watched them about 10 times each. That video cam is really nice, so nice I took your advice and ordered one from Amazon.com. I'm hoping It'll be here by Sat. for the next storm.
> 
> I built a scale Fisher plow just like the one on your Jeep for my 1/10th scale crawler. If you get a chance, check it out on YouTube. Type in "Scale Fisher Snowplow 1"


Hi, SD sounds right on the plow. I ordered the gps unit for the camer as well, very cool when using their software puts you on google earth and tracks you. I ordered extra battery. The suction cup mount I ordered from Ram mounts (ebay ahs them also) with the 1/4 20 thread adapter. I will check out your mini plow cant wait
Thanks


----------



## AG09

ken643;1183394 said:


> More coming, I heard 3-6 Friday into Saturday $$$$$$


Cant wait!!



afekete;1183557 said:


> let's hope the weather man/person is wrong again and we get another huge dump!!
> 
> See ya in the snow!
> 
> thanks,
> Andrew


Couldnt agree more!!


----------



## tiaquessa

ken643;1183990 said:


> Hi, SD sounds right on the plow. I ordered the gps unit for the camer as well, very cool when using their software puts you on google earth and tracks you. I ordered extra battery. The suction cup mount I ordered from Ram mounts (ebay ahs them also) with the 1/4 20 thread adapter. I will check out your mini plow cant wait
> Thanks


I was also thinking about the GPS unit. I have a Firehawk Trans Am that I bring to Lime Rock, and thought it would be cool to use. It says that you can track your speed also.


----------



## V_Scapes

Latest reports are saying 1-3" for central jersey, 3-6" for north jersey and 6+ for the hudson valley but that heavier snowband could stray more south or north by a few miles yet. start time around noon friday through friday night.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Ken, your Jeep looks awesome! I hope one day I get to push some real snow with mine. This season has been very slow:crying: How do you like the fisher? I was between that and The Boss when I got mine.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1184232 said:


> Latest reports are saying 1-3" for central jersey, 3-6" for north jersey and 6+ for the hudson valley but that heavier snowband could stray more south or north by a few miles yet. start time around noon friday through friday night.


What part of North Jersey you from?


----------



## ken643

tiaquessa;1183490 said:


> Ken, it looks like your plow is an "SD". BTW, did you put a steel cutting edge on it yet? Also, I love the videos. I think I've watched them about 10 times each. That video cam is really nice, so nice I took your advice and ordered one from Amazon.com. I'm hoping It'll be here by Sat. for the next storm.
> 
> I built a scale Fisher plow just like the one on your Jeep for my 1/10th scale crawler. If you get a chance, check it out on YouTube. Type in "Scale Fisher Snowplow 1"


That MINI Fisher plow is awesome!! Perfectly copied. WOW, I have a juggernaut r/c truck I have not used it in years but I have like $700 into it. a nice mini fisher would be nice, LOL How the hell do you make those? The detail is amazing. Great Job!!:salute:


----------



## ken643

P&M Landscaping;1184327 said:


> Ken, your Jeep looks awesome! I hope one day I get to push some real snow with mine. This season has been very slow:crying: How do you like the fisher? I was between that and The Boss when I got mine.


I love the Fisher plow. I have had meyes and Western in the past on different vehicles. Fisher is top shelf and Western second, I didnt care personally for Meyers. Fisher is well built and pretty fast.

Good luck with your snow season!


----------



## ken643

tiaquessa;1183490 said:


> Ken, it looks like your plow is an "SD". BTW, did you put a steel cutting edge on it yet? Also, I love the videos. I think I've watched them about 10 times each. That video cam is really nice, so nice I took your advice and ordered one from Amazon.com. I'm hoping It'll be here by Sat. for the next storm.
> 
> I built a scale Fisher plow just like the one on your Jeep for my 1/10th scale crawler. If you get a chance, check it out on YouTube. Type in "Scale Fisher Snowplow 1"


PS Yes I have a steel cutting edge, took off the heavy plastic one it came with. The plastic one was very very quiet, like plowing in a mercedes. But I found it left a very slight slippery film. My firned who has Fishers told me get the steel edge. My dealer has the steel edge made by a company for the Fisher. Works great


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09;1184479 said:


> What part of North Jersey you from?


Ringwood, in Passaic county.


----------



## ken643

I dont know my fellow NJ guys this one looks like its not going to be so great for us. Channel 7 dropping the numbers for my area. sounds like Ill be luck to get 3 inches here and thats my minimum needed to go out Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## s. donato

2-4 here in Northern Valley. :-\


----------



## Matt10486

coating-2 inches here.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1185075 said:


> Ringwood, in Passaic county.


Wow your real close. Im from Wayne.


----------



## V_Scapes

ken643;1185507 said:


> I dont know my fellow NJ guys this one looks like its not going to be so great for us. Channel 7 dropping the numbers for my area. sounds like Ill be luck to get 3 inches here and thats my minimum needed to go out Keeping fingers crossed.


Your a bit farther south than I am, i'm pretty much on the NY border. all the stations are generally saying between 3-5" for my area and we are in a pretty moderate band right now, roads have already been plowed. hoping for the most!


----------



## BlueRam2500

V_Scapes;1186367 said:


> Your a bit farther south than I am, i'm pretty much on the NY border. all the stations are generally saying between 3-5" for my area and we are in a pretty moderate band right now, roads have already been plowed. hoping for the most!


I'm right down 287 from you in Montville. I am hoping for a nice 3" so I can test my quad/winch/plow setup.


----------



## ken643

BlueRam2500;1186392 said:


> I'm right down 287 from you in Montville. I am hoping for a nice 3" so I can test my quad/winch/plow setup.


My fingers are crossed hoping for at least 3 inches Looks good if it keeps up the way it is now at 957 am


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

ken643;1180382 said:


> small parking lot


Nice video


----------



## V_Scapes

BlueRam2500;1186392 said:


> I'm right down 287 from you in Montville. I am hoping for a nice 3" so I can test my quad/winch/plow setup.


I have relatives in parsippany. I also have a buddy that plows for Xtreme Sno Pros, just talked to him hes been plowing since 830am in east hanover. How many inches do you all need to go out at?


----------



## PerfectEarth

I watched a bunch of your videos- they are awesome! Thanks for taking them and putting them up. The radio cracks me up for some reason. Amazing how much snow is on the ground and how well the Jeep handles it. I have always loved the Rubicon. Best looking keep out there.


----------



## jmbones

tiaquessa, love the mini fisher!! i have a 1/6 clod based crawler and a 1/6 dodge ram semi-scale that i'd love to build something like that on to plow my 30x16 deck!!


----------



## ken643

V_Scapes;1186536 said:


> I have relatives in parsippany. I also have a buddy that plows for Xtreme Sno Pros, just talked to him hes been plowing since 830am in east hanover. How many inches do you all need to go out at?


My minimum is 3 inches, I think I might just get that


----------



## s. donato

@ about 4-6 here in northern valley. wet but light snow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Seems like we are right at the 3" mark now and the snow is getting really fine, almost looks like the sun wants to peak out so I might be hitting driveways in a few hours.


----------



## ken643

I got about 3- 3 1/2 inches I did my route all done. Started around 3 PM finished about 7 pm


----------



## Luppy

Awesome Ken! Started seeing flakes here about an hour ago.
I'll b happy with 3 1/2.


----------



## ken643

Luppy;1187101 said:


> Awesome Ken! Started seeing flakes here about an hour ago.
> I'll b happy with 3 1/2.


Good Luck with the snow Luppy!!


----------



## ken643

ANyone hear about this Tuesday into Wednesday storm? Friends told me they hear Nor-easter? 20 Inches possible? I'm throwing on the 6 oclock news tonight see what they say. Thats would be awesome it if was true. The "Weather Guessers", I love that term.


----------



## V_Scapes

Im pretty sure its that storm thats coming up from the gulf but they havent said much about it yet. its another one of those "depending on its track". they didnt know what these past 2 storms where going do do until they got here.


----------



## ken643

V_Scapes;1188311 said:


> Im pretty sure its that storm thats coming up from the gulf but they havent said much about it yet. its another one of those "depending on its track". they didnt know what these past 2 storms where going do do until they got here.


Channel 5 and Channel 7 both say it looks good for Tuesday into Wednesday. They are saying Measurale snow. No amounts yet, its a coastal low that will come up coast, the perfect condidtions. Lets Keep our fingers crossed fellas. Think Snow!!

Good luck to ALL on this one.Thumbs Up


----------



## KEC Maintaince

also another storm tracking off washing state. could be here next sat possible more accumuliation dont know everything is pure speculation at this point


----------



## atvriderinmass

Ken you have any new videos? Those are the only things keeping me sane here with no snow. Love your videos! Good job!


----------



## ken643

atvriderinmass;1188581 said:


> Ken you have any new videos? Those are the only things keeping me sane here with no snow. Love your videos! Good job!


Thanks, No not yet, but if we get this big storm coming Tuesday into Wednesday I will have more soon. Hope you get some snow soon.

Good Luck!


----------



## s. donato

ken643;1188886 said:


> Thanks, No not yet, but if we get this big storm coming Tuesday into Wednesday I will have more soon. Hope you get some snow soon.
> 
> Good Luck!


wahoo... can't wait Thumbs Up

i actually realized that my phone does HD video and thought about trying to do some myself. i have to get the window mount for it - trying to find it right now actually.

one thing i do realize that i do since i am used to driving skid loaders is i am not really sure if i plow most cost effective. would love to get some critiques from some with more experience then me.

i have been back dragging alot. but at the same time that new back drag edge i got is AWESOME at scraping down to the pavement i am sure that is one reason. wesport

EDIT: found the phone mount - ordered it and it will be here tuesday


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1188900 said:


> wahoo... can't wait Thumbs Up
> 
> i actually realized that my phone does HD video and thought about trying to do some myself. i have to get the window mount for it - trying to find it right now actually.
> 
> one thing i do realize that i do since i am used to driving skid loaders is i am not really sure if i plow most cost effective. would love to get some critiques from some with more experience then me.
> 
> i have been back dragging alot. but at the same time that new back drag edge i got is AWESOME at scraping down to the pavement i am sure that is one reason. wesport


My first videos last year were with my droid cell phone. But the window mount for that covers the lens on the camera, So I just held it, LOL while plowing but they cam out ok. Take some, would love to see them


----------



## s. donato

yeah i have the droid x and its an awesome phone but with a case on it - which i desperately need on it - i couldn't get the standard mount. i did find a more generic model that should work fine. it actually had a lot of good reviews from people with the x and said it doesn't cover the camera or power port.Thumbs Up

like i said i hope to get some positive critiques :redbounce

i am also planning on getting one of those snow plow shovels that are advertised here they look really good and after picking up a tricky account that may require a bit of shovel work a nice 36" shovel will certainly help. just may wait till next week to order it lets get some money from tuesday first


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1188963 said:


> yeah i have the droid x and its an awesome phone but with a case on it - which i desperately need on it - i couldn't get the standard mount. i did find a more generic model that should work fine. it actually had a lot of good reviews from people with the x and said it doesn't cover the camera or power port.Thumbs Up
> 
> like i said i hope to get some positive critiques :redbounce
> 
> i am also planning on getting one of those snow plow shovels that are advertised here they look really good and after picking up a tricky account that may require a bit of shovel work a nice 36" shovel will certainly help. just may wait till next week to order it lets get some money from tuesday first


I want the Droid X big time, I am on the fence about waiting for this 4G network with verizon. My friends love thier Droid X I want one bad I have the original droid.


----------



## s. donato

Just wait I love my phone but with the pending release of 4g I won't buy it yet. I got mine when it was released bc I couldn't take my iphone reliability issues anymore. I would replace it with a 4g phone when it dies. Most phones only last me 6mo to a year anyway.


----------



## bronco91

Hey great video love jeep with the plow. I'm from wyckoff nj just a little up north on 287. Can't wait to see more video


----------



## ken643

bronco91;1189240 said:


> Hey great video love jeep with the plow. I'm from wyckoff nj just a little up north on 287. Can't wait to see more video


Thanks, If we get more snow Tuesday and Wednesday I will have the camera rolling. I will go buy a larger memory card for camera I think.


----------



## ken643

The news says a big one is coming fellas!! Tuesday Night into Wednesday. 6 plus inches reported so far


----------



## ken643

Best of Luck Guys!!:waving: Its coming tomorrow night Thinkpayuppayup


----------



## s. donato

thinking  

just signed a nice 12 car lot contract payup


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1191539 said:


> thinking
> 
> just signed a nice 12 car lot contract payup


You Da Man, Good for you, More cha ching!!Thumbs Up


----------



## s. donato

got to see if tomorrow i can get this paint store. i know they are using a less reliable guy so i am not trying to steal it but the other guy actually doesn't want it anymore and told me to talk to them about switching. ;-)


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1191615 said:


> got to see if tomorrow i can get this paint store. i know they are using a less reliable guy so i am not trying to steal it but the other guy actually doesn't want it anymore and told me to talk to them about switching. ;-)


Go for it, sounds like you have his blessing.payup


----------



## s. donato

LOL i just got a friend of a friend on FB that saw some of my pics and said they want some plow help too ;-)


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1191638 said:


> LOL i just got a friend of a friend on FB that saw some of my pics and said they want some plow help too ;-)


Ill look you up on facebook and check out the pics, Your on a roll. I actually just got off the phone with a referral driveway. Ill do estimate in morning


----------



## s. donato

she just saw my profile pic after replying to a mutual friend. not to many pics up there from this past storm

however my camera/cell mount will be here tomorrow :-D


----------



## WhitePlowr

looks like you are giving that thing a bath with all those soap bubbles haha j/k. wax that thing up and put some shine on those tires we got another 12" coming and its gonna be heavier. we are only in year 2 of the my 5 year cycle. let it snow for sure . thats a nice set up how does the front end handle that fisher 69er? did you have to add anything to keep it level?


----------



## ken643

WhitePowerPlowr;1191738 said:


> looks like you are giving that thing a bath with all those soap bubbles haha j/k. wax that thing up and put some shine on those tires we got another 12" coming and its gonna be heavier. we are only in year 2 of the my 5 year cycle. let it snow for sure . thats a nice set up how does the front end handle that fisher 69er? did you have to add anything to keep it level?


The dealer installed Timbren blocks, and everything works great. This is my second season with this setup. Its great


----------



## Jumanji

Really impressive the way that little Rubi pushes snow. Lockers are a definite advantage. I wouldn't mind selectable lockers for my GMC someday...


----------



## s. donato

hey ken thanks again for the vids i have been studying you stacking techniques ;-)

that is defiantly something i don't have much experience at. most of the time i ran skid loaders so its was always push it over there and let the skid stack it ;-) 

anyone have any tips since we have this fun storm coming tonite what will certainly need to do some stacking ;-)


----------



## V_Scapes

The good news is i think everyone is sick of shoveling their driveways already after the first blizzard. So hopefully we can expect some extra phonecalls! good luck tonight boys.


----------



## Jumanji

Yeah, I could use a few more customers.


----------



## bronco91

Yeah I have pick a few more accounts already for this strom


----------



## RobE

I've always wanted a Jeep as a driveway rig... and that Rubicon really looks like it can push some snow.


----------



## ken643

Hope everyone did ok. About 8 Inches here, got 3 new accounts, doing about 43 now. Did I hear maybe more next week? I hope I hope, Cha Ching!


----------



## afekete

*Hey Ken!*



ken643;1194257 said:


> Hope everyone did ok. About 8 Inches here, got 3 new accounts, doing about 43 now. Did I hear maybe more next week? I hope I hope, Cha Ching!


Good to meet you yesterday out and about! We picked up 4 new accounts as well. It seems folks are tired of shoveling. Good for us.

I've been able to blow through the driveways now leaving a very little behind by the garage doors but I'm exploring the additions of plow wings to give us a little better scooping ability especially on those circular drives.

Hopefully more every week!!

see ya!
Andrew


----------



## V_Scapes

This was a nice little storm no issues or anything. spent about 7 hours at a stop and shop lot then went and did driveways. I think this storm blew out of here too quickly, we didnt get nearly as much as i thought we would have. 

Saw something about snow showers overnight on saturday and some crappy wintry mix on tuesday...we shall see.


----------



## ken643

V_Scapes;1195365 said:


> This was a nice little storm no issues or anything. spent about 7 hours at a stop and shop lot then went and did driveways. I think this storm blew out of here too quickly, we didnt get nearly as much as i thought we would have.
> 
> Saw something about snow showers overnight on saturday and some crappy wintry mix on tuesday...we shall see.


Yeah I saw Saturday maybe a dusting, Tuesday looks like a rain mix, 40 degree temps coming :crying:


----------



## V_Scapes

Thats not the worst thing, at least it will get rid of some of these piles. I was able to push some of my piles back alittle with this last storm. theres no where to put it anymore! I did hear last night snow showers changing to sleet or freezing rain northwest for tuesday...maybe changing to rain farther south.


----------



## Night_Sailor

ken643;1173269 said:


> Yes I did the mod that allows you to lock axles in High Range  works well as I found out, Also have Blizzack snows, they really are the best for snow and ice


Impressive. how long did it take? Any issues with the mod we should know about?


----------



## ken643

Night_Sailor;1226232 said:


> Impressive. how long did it take? Any issues with the mod we should know about?


No issues with the mod at all works great. My mechanic installed it. Hardest part I imagine was taking apart dash connecting wires easy kit came with one of those blue scotch lock wire connectors. Great mod for rubicon


----------



## Night_Sailor

It's been a while since I looked at the videos--very cool by the way. I noticed you stop for stop signs? I never stop for stop signs unless there is traffic. Not enough time and too much fuel to do that. There is usually no one else out but plow guys anyway.


----------



## Night_Sailor

By the way, a very good season. Paid off a "new to us" used F-250 Utility Body with a lift gate, lumber rack, strobe light, and Fisher 7.5' plow. We bought a new sander but did not get much use out of it. I'm back in spring mode and bought a Midi-excavator to play with. I'm still in the hunt for a Rubicon or perhaps another 3/4 ton Chevy.


----------



## ken643

I have both, Just no plow on the Checy yet, Yes I would say this is the best season I ever had in 15-18 years I have been doing this. Very Good $$$$$$$$$


----------



## ken643

Watching the Calendar tick tock, Think SNOW


----------



## sprayguy

Need to get thru hurricane first. I jumped back on this site to get motivated. Already working on equip. and ordered a new Bobcat S185 today. Btw... NICE videos of plowing your customers. Great tunes as well. Later!

Paul


----------



## ken643

Thanks, Yeah I am slowly gettting ready as well, Going to take the snow blower for service, working on a strobe light bar for the Jeep, and still thinking should I or should I not put a plow on my New F350 and finding a second driver for the Jeep. I thinking not going to happen this year. Good luck with the Hurricane!


----------



## 05ram

ken643;1300908 said:


> Thanks, Yeah I am slowly gettting ready as well, Going to take the snow blower for service, working on a strobe light bar for the Jeep, and still thinking should I or should I not put a plow on my New F350 and finding a second driver for the Jeep. I thinking not going to happen this year. Good luck with the Hurricane!


Did you ever pick up a plow for your 350??? I just bought one last week and love it. Dont know what I will hang on it yet. Thinking about a western 8' prow plus.


----------



## ken643

Hi, no I think I may leave the Ford alone, unless Something changes like I get a few lots or a bunch more dirves. Dont want to part with the $5695.00 right now for a New Fisher Stainless V plow, which is what I would want. I am really dying to see a 6.7 push snow, LOL


----------

